

I think Apple deleted a HTML page and messed up WiFi - nopal

From what I'm seeing, I think Apple accidentally deleted the page that iOS uses to check network connectivity.<p>It's returning 404 right now: http://www.apple.com/library/test/success.html<p>When iOS can't connect to this page, it puts up a log on screen that only goes away after the page can be reached or the user presses cancel. Pressing cancel disconnects the user from the network.<p>As it stands, I and a couple of friends can't use WiFi on some of our iOS devices.<p>(The sporadic nature of this makes me wonder if these devices are supposed to be checking a different location and aren't for some reason.)<p>More info on success.html: http://erratasec.blogspot.com/2010/09/apples-secret-wispr-request.html
======
nopal
It's working again: <http://www.apple.com/library/test/success.html>

I would have thought they'd have a fallback on a different network.

------
nopal
More here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4546039>

